# Question about digital RS SPL meters



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

I have access to/use of a RS digital RS meter. It looks exactly like the one pictured in the download thread for correction factors.

Problem: This meter is referred to as "new", and poking around various forums, it seems that the mic is better/more linear than the old analog version. However, I get the impression that this change (new mic, which also made it into the analog meter) is comparatively recent (last couple of years anyway).

So... the meter I am using is at LEAST 5 years old, probably older (maybe even 6-7 years old). It looks exactly like the one pictured though.

Which correction factors do I use? Are there different version of the digital meter, or versions with different mics?

thanks.

GB


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi GB and welcome to the Shack!

It's possible that there was a change in capsules used sometime over the last few years, but unfortunately we have no way of knowing when and the exact details. I have emailed several corporate people at Radio Shack but can't get a straight answer. I think those meters are or were put together overseas and possibly RS didn't control what parts went in them. The builder probably shopped for the best bulk pricing.

At some point in time, I think (not positive) that RS has started using another source to build these and they are now more consistent than they use to be.

I believe it would just be a shot in the dark with an older meter as to which corrections would work properly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome...

I plugged all the numbers into both spreadsheets (new digital/old analog), and the differences are essentially a steeper "house curve"... It sounds reasonable to my ears, so I'll stick to EQing the peaks and valleys to match the general slope of the curve.

thanks again

GB


----------

